
Show HN: Keep Me On Top – Keep up to date with what you care about - xojoc
Hi HN!<p>Keep Me On Top generates a RSS&#x2F;Atom feed of your favorite content (Reddit, Hacker News, Lobsters, etc.).
You can also receive a daily&#x2F;weekly email with a summary of new content.<p>This is my first product, and I still have a lot to learn!<p>Any kind of feedback is welcome :)<p>Site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.keepmeon.top<p>P.S. my stack is: Django, PostgreSQL, Celery and Redis.
======
Karteekmnv
Thanks for sharing, will try it.

